# منتدى السلامة و الصحة المهنية



## وائل جمال جمعة (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أخوتى :
أريد ان أعرفكم بنفسى أنا د: وائل جمعة محاضر دولى معتمد من Osha & Nasp و سوف أكون سعيد جدا لتلقى رسائلكم فى أى أستفسار عن هذا العلم الجميل الذى يرتقى بالناس ويهدف الى الحفاظ على سلامتهم
شكرا 
وائل جمعة


----------



## M.E (11 أكتوبر 2008)

حياك الله استاذ وائل وان شاء الله نستفيد من خبرتك وتضيف لقسمنا الشيء الكثير.


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل وائل العضو الجديد مثلى
لعلم سيادتك إننى حاصل على كارنيهات الأوشا gen و const كمتدرب وجار الحصول على مدرب معتمد إن شاء الله فلو كان متاح ممكن أطلب من سيادتك بعض المواضيع فى الnasp لأننى مهتم بها جدا ويكون لك جزيل الشكر وإن شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك فإ>ا أفضت بمعلومة أفاض الله عليك بعشرة وجزاك الله خيرا.
المواضيع هى كالتالى :
regulatory compliance
the bussiness of safety
civil and criminal liability
safety training methods
safety and health prograns
osha inspections ,citations,fines 
ربنا يبارك فيك ويزيدك من العلم


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز و ائل ارجو من سيادتكم توضيح كيف اصبح مدرب معتمد من الاوشا و الناسب للاهمية ارجو الرد بسرعة


----------



## Myk (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بيك,,, 

اود ان اسألك,, عن مستقبل هذا المجال,, وهل تنصح الكثيريين ,,بالالتحاق بمثل هذا المجال,,,

ومن هي الفئة المطلوبة لمثل هذا التخصص,, يعني يستطيع المهندس ,,او الكيميائي او غير ذلك من التخصصات ان يتخصص في هذا المجال,,؟

لي عودة ان شاء الله


----------



## باداود سعيد (18 أكتوبر 2008)

د. وائل سعيد بمعرفتك والحقيقة لدي تساؤلات عديدة حول هذا المجال من حيث المادة العلمية وكل جديد في هذا العلم ، و إكمال الدراسات العليا في هذا المجال وإعتمادات Osha & Nasp علما أنني اقوم بتدريس مادة السلامة المهنية في الكلية التقنية - بالمملكة العربية السعودية.
يسعدني التواصل مع سعادتكم عبر e.mail 
badawoods*********** 
مع خالص شكري وتقديري


----------



## اسامةعباس (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*اسعدنا التعرف بكم*

السيد الدكتور وائل جمعة

أسعدني كثيرا التعرف عليكم من خلال العبارات القليلة بالمشاركة، وأتمني أن أتعرف عليكم بشكل أكبر بالمستقبل إن شاء الله كما أتمني التبادل المثمر للمعلومات.

خالص تحياتي،،

أسامة أحمد عباس مدني
مدرب معتمد الأوشا الامريكية
حاصل علي النيبوش بمرتبة ممتاز
مراجع أنظمة السلامة والبيئة ISO 14001 & OHSAS 18001
مدير سلامة وصحة مهنية بقطاع البترول المصري
:75:Ossama Madany (Facebook)​


----------



## mohmagid2010 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

د/وائل
سعيد بمعرفتك وأرجو ان نستفيد اكثر من سيادتك 
م/ محمد عبد المجيد- HSE Engineer
QHSE Auditor


----------



## aimanham (29 أكتوبر 2008)

تحیه للاستاذ وبعد:
لدی سوال عن الماکروارکونومی macroergnomics ؟ وما الفرق بینه و بین ergonomics 
وما هی تطبیقاته ؟


----------



## محمدحسنجاد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

I have a question, how to become a certified trainer?


----------



## د روضة الشيخ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

اهلا بكم اخوتي الاعزاء,,اعرفكم بي,,انا روضة الشيخ و اعمل كمدرس للصحة المهنية وطب الصناعات بكلية الطب جامعة الازهر وايضا مدربة معتمدة OSHA,NASP,HAZWOPER,,وايضا مدرب مسجل من NEHA for Food Safety وارحب بتقديم اية معلومات تفيد الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى


----------



## hanymnsor (12 ديسمبر 2008)

د روضة الشيخ انا سعيد جدا لوجودك معانا على النت وانا حضرة لك محاضرةlifeمع د وجدى سيفين فى الفرير واتمنى ان تفيدى بوجودك وبعلمك كل الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## dr Rawda (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو ان يكرمني الله بتقديم العلم لكل من يرغب فيه و انا سعيدة بوجودي في هذا المنتدي الذي يضم باقة من المهتمين بنشر الوعي بالسلامة و الصحة المهنية في شتي المجالات


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو توضيح كيفية ان اكون مدرب معتمد في الاوشا و الناسب و الفايرمارشال


----------



## dr Rawda (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بعد اخذ دورة ال 30 ساعة للصناعات العامة و دورة 30 ساعة للانشاءات من اي مدرب معتمد و ايضا يكون عندك شهادة خبرة بالعمل في مجال ال سيفتي لمدة 5 سنوات يمكنك التسجيل لحضور دورات المدربين في الاوشا و يمكن الحجز اون لاين و تحديد الولاية طبقا للوقت الذي ستسافر فيه الي الولايات المتحدة الامريكية و هي تدرس باللغة الانجليزية او الاسبانية فقط و هناك دورة منفصله للصناعات العامه و دورة اخري للانشاءات - و مثلهم تقريبا باقي الدورات الاخري مع اختلافات بسيطة


----------



## بن حزام (16 يناير 2009)

يا جماعة ... اانا دخلت مرتين اختبار النيبوش ولم افلح... المشكله ان نتائج الاختبار نفس النتيجه... فماذا افعل 

احتاج المساعدة العاجلة لو تكرمتم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 يناير 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء:
د. وائل جمعة 
د.روضة الشيخ
سعداء بتواجدكم معنا
ونتمنى منكم مشاركتنا بواضيع جديدة


----------



## نورلؤي (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اذا ممكن اريد ان استفسر عن مادة رابع اثيل الرصاص وطرق خزنة واجراءات السلامة المهنية لتاثير هذه المادة مع الشكر ..


----------



## montero550 (15 أبريل 2009)

اخى وائل 
مشكور ليك وهناك طلب بسيط جدا 
لو عندك نموذج تفتيش للمصعد safety check list elevator
يبقى كتر خيرك كتير


----------



## mhassan_2000 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
وكل عام والامة الاسلامية بخير 

وانا سعيد لللمشاركة فى امنتدى


----------



## mhassan_2000 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

كانت عوز اعرف ايه اهم الدورة الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة


----------



## الحبيب تواتي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك الصحة على الموضوع مشكور


----------



## محمود الزاكي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا الدكتور وائل
انا محمود من السودان حصلت علي النيبوش والاوشا من القاهر
وكنت ارغب في الناسبا عتدكم في السودان بس السعر غالي


----------



## ابن حلوان (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني واخوتي جميعاً وكل عام وانتم بالف خير يارب


----------



## ابن حلوان (19 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني انا سعودي وتخصصي سلامة ومكافحة حرائق وارغب في الحصول على دبلوم سلامة وأمن منشأة في مصر ممكن تساعدوني وكم المدة والسعر ولكم تحياتي


----------



## enwaijee (14 أكتوبر 2009)

كل العام وانتم بخير لجميع الاحباب والاصدقاء


----------



## yousef2010 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته أاستاد وائل 
انا يوسف من ليبيا حاصل على دبلوم عاالى فى مجال السلامه والصحه المهنيه وارغب فى تكمله دراسه الماجستير مع العلم لاتوجد اى مؤسسه فى ليبيا لتكمله الماجستير فى مجال السلامه المهنيه ارجو اعطائى عناوين جامعات فى امريكيا وماليزيا وبريطانيا .........وعندى استفسار فى دوره osha فى السلامه المهنيه فى حال درست هده الدوره هل تفيدنى فى مستقبلى الوظيفى .لانى قرات فى النت يوجد برامج تدريبه فى دبى ومصر لمده 4 اسابيع .تعطى الشهاده الدوليه فى السلامه المهنيه .............ارجو ارسال عناويين الجامعات على هدا الايميل ((((((((((((
ولك جزيل الشكر وحياك الله


----------



## hassan.fathey (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف كيفيى حساب عدد العمال فى المصنع لظروف التهوية


----------



## ايهاب احمد عثمان (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اهلا بك د. وائل الرجاء الرد بسرعة على 
كيف استطيع التفرقة بين وايرات الصلب علما بان القدره التحميلية مختلفة ولكن القطر واحد


----------



## geosherif (15 نوفمبر 2009)

هو الدكتور وائل فين؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!

موش غريبة ان الناس هي اللي بتتكلم وهو ولا حس ولا خبر !!!!!!!! يمكن خير ؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## حسان زيدان (16 نوفمبر 2009)

وجودك معنا ،، ثروة ومكسب لكل العاملين والمهتمين بالسلامة والصحة المهنية ، نامل ان نرى لك العديد من المبادرات في هذا الشان 
اخوكم / المهندس حسان زيدان
بكالوريوس سلامة وصحة مهنية - يوغسلافيا 1985
رئيس فريق مدققين لآنظمة السلامة والبيئة
مؤلف كتاب السلامة والصحة المهنية في المؤسسات الصناعية
كتاب السلامة والأمن الصناعي
كتاب الاسعافات الأولية في حوادث الطرق


----------



## SOMER1986 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا ضابط سلامة في مجال الأنشاءات في سوريا واريد ان التحق بدورة نيبوش 
ممكن مع معلومات


----------



## نورالدين ابوزيد (14 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا نورالدين ابوزيد من ليبيا
متخصص في السلامة الصناعية ولدي خبرة طويلة في مجال الاطفاء 
انا مشترك جديد واتمنا ان استفيد من خبراتكم 
وانا مستعد للمساعدة حسب خبرتي


----------



## م. هيثم الحموري (14 ديسمبر 2009)

الدكتوروائل شكرا جزيلا على هذا و اتمني إعلامي كيفية الحصول على العضوية في اليوشا و عن القوانين هناك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 ديسمبر 2009)

يبدو أن بعض الأخوة يعرض نفسه للمساعدة ثم يندم ولا نعود نراه من جديد
أو أنه يستعمل الموقع للاعلان فقط
هداهم الله


----------



## بكر ضياء (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اني المهندس مصطفى الراوي اعمل مهندس سلامة منذ 4 سنوات وحاصل على شهادة مدرب منgrd
اتمنى المعرفة والتواصل استاذي العزيز وساكون شاكرا


----------



## يوسف راضي (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الاعزاء ارجو ارشادي الى الكتب والمصادر العربيه والتي تخص السلامه المهنيه وبالذات المتعلقه بأعمال الهندسه المدنيه ،
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أيمن أرحومه (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
خوي عباس
بالله عليك عندي سؤال على الإشعاع وكيفية الوقاية منه؟
وبالله عليك سؤال على مخاطر المواد الكيمياوية؟


----------



## ولله الحمد (10 مارس 2010)

*
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الدكتور وائل جمعة @ أسامة أحمد عباس مدني[/FONT]
@[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]م/ محمد عبد المجيد [/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يسعدنا التعرف والتبادل المستمر للمعلومات والخبرات لتجهيز( فنى اطفاء حريق وسلامة)واعدادهم ووتبادله فى الخبرات
بمعرفة القوانيين والتشريعات الخاصه بالسلامه والصحه المهنيه المحليه والدوليه
عمل خطط الاخلاء والطوارى ويتم مراجعتها وتحسينها بعد عمل عدد من العمليات الوهيمه للاخلاء والطوارى لاسباب متعدده مثل الحرائق - كوارث طبيعيه - حالات امنيه اخوكم 
​mostafa mahamed kotp
 Safety Supervisor @ Fire Chief 
egypting fire
*[/FONT]


----------



## ولله الحمد (10 مارس 2010)

: http://sasa156.kenanaonmostafa mahamed kotp
Safety Supervisor @ Fire Chief 
egypting fire

line.com/


----------



## ولله الحمد (10 مارس 2010)

mostafa mahamed kotp
Safety Supervisor @ Fire Chief 
egypting fire


----------



## qchse (14 مارس 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بك


----------



## safety113 (14 مارس 2010)

*معلمين كبار*

 السادة المحترمين:
dr Rawda و وائل جمال جمعة
لقد نورتم ملتقى المهندسين العرب-منتدى السلامة والصحة المهنية
اسماءكم كبيرة ورائحتكم عطرة كالمسك
اهلا بكم , ومنكم نستزيد فائدة وعلما , وفقكم الله
واهلا بكم


----------



## اسامةحلمى (16 مارس 2010)

مرحبا مهندس وائل
ارجو توضيح كيف اصبح مدرب معتمد
مع تحياتى
اسامة حلمى
مدير سلامة وصحة مهنية باحدى الشركات الصناعية الكبرى


----------



## shawky_srs (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أريد أن أعرف ماهى الشروط الواجب توافرها فى مدير السلامة والصحة المهنية فى مصنع ورق وماهى أختصاصاتة 
ولسيادتكم فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## evo10 (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معاك المهندس / موسى الخالدي
يسعدني كثيرا بالتعرف عليك يا دكتور واائل
بس انا عندي طلب اذا كان متوفر عندك عن الصحة الصناعية للمنشاات لان الدكتور اللي عندي طلب مني بحث عن الصحة الصناعية بحيث تكون ما خوذة من كتب ومراجع وانا بحثت في النت فلم اجد المطلوب
اذا كان عندك اسامي كتب او مراجع او روابط لموقع ارجوا إفادتي بذالك.
تكفى يا دكتوور تكون في اسرع وقت ممكن........


----------



## سليم صبرة (25 مايو 2010)

شكر للجميع 
ولكل من شارك فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## habibelkol (28 مايو 2010)

*حصريا لمنتدى السلامة والصحة المهنية مجموعة أفلام napo osha الرااااااائعة*

هذه المجموعة من الافلام القصيرة جدا مدة كل منه دقيقة أو دقيقتان وهم عبارة عن مجموعة افلام للunsafe action والاخرى عن risk assessment من خلال المواقف البسيطة وبشكل ممتع جدا حمل وشاهد الأن افلام تحفة فعلا انا لأ أستغنى عنها فى أى محاضرة عن السلامة ودائما تبهر المتدربين والحضور

http://www.multiupload.com/DY37ZRI1XZ


:56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 مايو 2010)

فعلاً هي مجموع متميزة جداً وأستعلمها انا أيضاً في محاضراتي
والمجموعة الكامله لها على الموقع
http://www.napofilm.net/en/napos-films


----------



## geosherif (2 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحت يا أخ safety113 هو انت بتشكر وبتحيي وناقص تنقط الدكتور وائل ده وهو أساساً موش موجود ولم يشترك مع أي من السادة الزوار ولو بكلمة واحدة

نفسي أعرف هو انت بتعمل كده ليه؟


----------



## safety113 (3 يونيو 2010)

*سامحك الله*



وائل جمال جمعة قال:


> السلام عليكم أخوتى :
> أريد ان أعرفكم بنفسى أنا د: وائل جمعة محاضر دولى معتمد من osha & nasp و سوف أكون سعيد جدا لتلقى رسائلكم فى أى أستفسار عن هذا العلم الجميل الذى يرتقى بالناس ويهدف الى الحفاظ على سلامتهم
> شكرا
> وائل جمعة


الموضوع بالاساس هو من كتابة د وائل جمعة
الله يسامحك دنيا وآخرة وغفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك


----------



## أباياسر (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
إخواني الأعزاء
أعمل في مجال السلامة في إحدي شركات البترول الوطنية المصرية في القطاع العام 
يتردد كثيرا عندنا بين سائقي الشاحنات البترولية الخاصة بالمقاولين والتي تتعامل مع شركتنا المتواضعة والشركات الأستثمارية والأجنبية الأخرى أن هناك إطارات خاصة يتم التعامل بها في الشاحنات تعمل على تفريغ الكهرباء الإستاتيكية من الشاحنة وبالتالي فلا داعي لتلك السلسلة التي لا زلنا نتعامل بها حتى الآن في تفريغ الشحنات الإستاتيكية وأن الشركات الأخرى سالفة الذكر تمنع دخول السيارات ذات السلاسل
فهل حقا يوجد إطارات ذات مواصفات خاصة لهذا الغرض ؟ علما بأن أحد زملائنا كان يعمل بأحد كبرى شركات صناعة الإطارات قبيل تعيينه في شركتنا ونفى هذا الكلام نفيا قاطعا 
فهل عندكم إفادة أو دليل قاطع في هذا الأمر ؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## safety113 (3 يونيو 2010)

سيدي الكريم:
الجواب قطعا لا
لماذا؟
لان الكهرباء الساكنة لا تتشكل من نوعية الاطار بل من دوران الاطار
على نفس مبدأ الدينامو لذلك هذه الحركة الدورانية السريعة هي من يولد الكهرباء الساكنة هذا سبب
اما السبب الاخر كلنا يعلم بان النفط معدن وعند حركته داخل الخراطيم يولد كهرباء ساكنة
فتأريض الصهاريج الزامي اثناء المسير بوصل سلسلة تصل للارض
وعند التفريغ او التحميل يجهز بئر تاريض مع وصلات لنفس الغاية
ثق تماما باننا نعمل مع شركات عملاقة وتهتم بشكل كبير بالجودة ولدينا من الخبراء ماهو كاف لمعرفة الجواب
لقد كان الرد لا يوجد قطعيا


----------



## أباياسر (6 يونيو 2010)

safety113 قال:


> سيدي الكريم:
> الجواب قطعا لا
> لماذا؟
> لان الكهرباء الساكنة لا تتشكل من نوعية الاطار بل من دوران الاطار
> ...


 وهذا والله ماكنت واثقا به ومقتنعا به ولا زلت ولكني أردت التأكد لأن هذا الموضوع محل جدل ونقاش كبير بيننا أفراد ومديرين ولكن آفة المديرين عندنا أنهم لا يثقون إلا في ذوي المؤهلات العليا فقط علما بأن هذا المؤهل العالي قطعا في مجال غير مجال السلامة 
جزاك الله خيرا وأشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أباياسر (6 يونيو 2010)

geosherif قال:


> لو سمحت يا أخ safety113 هو انت بتشكر وبتحيي وناقص تنقط الدكتور وائل ده وهو أساساً موش موجود ولم يشترك مع أي من السادة الزوار ولو بكلمة واحدة
> 
> نفسي أعرف هو انت بتعمل كده ليه؟


 
انت زملكاوي ولا اسماعيلاوي 
دة كفاية اسمه بس منور المكان كله​


----------



## tshk200 (6 يونيو 2010)

منتدي هندسي جامد لكل مهندسين الميكانيكا والأمن والسلامة 
بجد رائع http://www.ksafireacademy.com/vb/


----------



## abady2 (16 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا
ارغب فى المساعدة عن معرفة انشاء دليل السلامة Safety Manual فى مجال البترول ويكون يتماشى مع المواصفة العالمية OHSAS 18001 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abady2 (16 يونيو 2010)

تجربة


----------



## mohamed_shama3 (20 يونيو 2010)

د/وائل انا سعيد جدا بوجودك معنا على هذا المنتدى واريد من سيادتكم التكرم باعطائى معلومات عن safety managment انا حاصل على بكالوريوس علوم و معى OSHA (general industry & construction) و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد صلاح الاسلام (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أنا سعيد جدا للقائى بكم فى هذا الملتقى الذى يدعو الى الرقى فى التعامل مع البشر
ويبحث عن الطرق المثلى للتعامل مع جميع النواحى الحياتيه
أخوكم
محمد صلاح الدين السيد
أخصائى سلامه وصحه مهنيه
بأحدى شركات إنتاج الطاقه الكهربيه بمصر


----------



## محمد صلاح الاسلام (24 يونيو 2010)

ارجو من الجميع ابلاغانا بمواعيد واماكن ندوات أو مؤتمران عن السلامه والصحه والمهنيه بمصر
بجميع شروطها واشتراكاتها ليمكننا متابعه أخر التطورات العلميه فى هذا المجال


----------



## محمد صلاح الاسلام (24 يونيو 2010)

ارجو من جميع الاخوه المشاركين إعلامنا بمواعيد ندوات أو مؤتمرات تعقد عن السلامه والصحه المهنيه بمصر 
ليمكننا الوقوف على اخر التطورات العلميه فى هذا المجال


----------



## mohamed_shama3 (25 يونيو 2010)

اريد ان اعمل فى هذا المجال ما هو الطريق ؟ و ما هى البداية؟


----------



## محمد صلاح الاسلام (28 يونيو 2010)

الاستاذ الفاضل mohamed_shama3 اولا ما هو تخصصك او دراستك
فلابد ان تكون دراستك فى المجال العملى سواء فى المستوى المتوسط او فوق المتوسط او العال
ثم عليك بالحصول على دورات 
الاساسيه فى السلامه والصحه المهنيه 
المتقدمه فى السلامه والصحه المهنيه
من المركز القومى لدراسات السلامه والصحه المهنيه بالقاهره (مصر الجديده )


----------



## MOHATTA34 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

أخواني السادة متخصصي السلامة والصحة المهنية 
أخوكم محمد عطا أحتاج الى عونكم فى الكثير لأني جديد فى هذا المجال وقد حصلت على دورة أخصائي من معهد الأمن الصناعي بالمؤسسة الثقافية العمالية بالقاهرة وأعمل حاليا بأحد مصانع الكيماويا والتي بها خطورة عالية 
علماً أن معلوماتي في هذا المجال محدودة . هل أجد من يفيدني ؟
[email protected]


----------



## MOHATTA34 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤال للسادة المتخصصين 
هل يوجد صلاحية للمادة الرغوية في الطفايات الرغوي ؟ وكم ؟ 
وهل يوجد صلاحية لطفايات ثاني أكسيد الكربون ؟ وكم ؟
وفى حال انتهاء الصلاحية ماذا أفعل بالطفاية ؟


----------



## سليم صبرة (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جميع المشاركات مفيدة ونرجو من الاخ د وائل جمعة ان يشاركنا بالرد على المشاركات


----------



## mohamedmashaly (9 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس الخبر (4 سبتمبر 2011)

حياك الله استاذ وائل وان شاء الله نستفيد من خبرتك


----------



## adnan132 (15 يناير 2012)

ما هي اهم قواعد السلامة للعاملين في 
1-تركيب المصاعد الكهربائية
2-صيانة المصاعد الكهربائية
وتقبل فائق الاحترام
م .عدنان الحسن

[email protected]


----------



## المهندس وليد صبحى (24 يناير 2012)

اى استفسار بخصوص المصاعد او السلالم انا تحت امركم وجاهز للرد تحياتى للجميع


----------



## saidghanem44 (22 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العزاوي 66 (3 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوة
انا مهندس بترول اختصاصي في اعمال الانشاءات الميكانيكية لمشاريع النفط والغاز اضافة الى خبرة طويلة في السيطرة النوعية
انا بحاجة ماسة وشديدة الى معلومات تفصيلية قدر الامكان عن Al- Audit 
وثقتي عالية بانني سوف اجد المساعدة مع بعض المراجع اذا امكن وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الناصح الامين (21 يونيو 2012)

استاذنا الفاضل 
ارجوايضاح ما هوعمل 
wpc
work permit coordinator
مع التقدير


----------



## sayed00 (29 يونيو 2012)

الاخوة الكرام

اطلعت على الموضوع من اولة الى اخرة و مشاء الله كم كبير من الاستفسارات تحتاج الى توضيح و مع الاسف من فتح الموضوع و قدم نفسة ذهب و لم يدخل الية و كان الغرض كما قال مشرفنا الكريم موضوع دعاية - اقول لك يا استاذ وائل العمل فى مجال السلامة ليس بيزنس فقط و انما لابد من ان تراعى الخوانب الاخرى و انت قدمت نفسك على انك دكتور فمن باب الاحترام لموضوعك ان تراجعه و ترد بعلمك على من استفسر

ثانيا اشكر الدكتورة روضة لكن من الواضح انها لم تستطيع المتابعه لكم الاستفسارات الكبير 

االموضوع بسيط اخوانى 

بخصوص الاستفسارات الادارية - بمعنى من يسأل عن كيف يكون مدرب معتمد من الاوشا و الناسب علية بالتالى

هناك دورتين للاوشا هما 
OSHA 500and OSHA501 فقط عليك البحث فى الجوجل عليها و سوف تعطيك تفاصيل تستطيع البناء عليها و للعلم لابد ان تكون فى امريكا و لا تدرس خارج امريكا ولا اونلاين فقط للعلم و الحذر

بالنسبة للناسب - عليك بااستاذ وجدى سيفن هو المعتمد حاليا من الناسب لاعطاء الدورات دى و هى دورة من 5 ايام يتم اعطائها فى مصر و الخليج

يعنى الموضوع بسيط و من يريد اى تفاصيل عن الدورات هذه او ما يخص النيبوش او يريد تطوير نفسة انا حاضر و نصيحة مجانية لوجه الله عز و جل و يراسلنى على الخاص او على الميل او يزرنا فى منتديات سلامتك هناك سوف تجد الكثير من النصائح و الدورات و المواد المجانية 

بخصوص الردود على الاستفسارات الفنية ... كثيرة و تحتاج بعض الوقت لكن من يرغب فى استفسار سريع يراسلنى و اخوكم حاضر .... لا ادعى العلم لكم و الحمد لله لدينا البعض منة نستطيع الاجابة عليكم و هنا بالمناسبة فى الموضوع اساتذه يمكنهم الرد عليكم 

و اتمنى ان يدخل اخونا وائل ليعتذر للاخوة عن التأخير

تحياتى


----------



## krazios (11 يوليو 2012)

هشام مهندس دولة وقاية وامن صناعي متشرفين بمعرفتك استادنا


----------

